# I need help recognizing that cichlid's species



## tcdsv (Dec 16, 2012)

bought em a month or two ago ,few days after they were "milked" out of theyre mom's mouth 
they had this black dot on the back of the dorsal fin.





















*pics with flash (there is no green color on them in real life): *


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

Thats a hard one.. Let it grow and mature a little more and post another pic. It will be easier then to tell.


----------



## tcdsv (Dec 16, 2012)

anyone else may help ?


----------



## ggsteve (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm guessing you don't know what Mom looked like? Are we talking Mbuna here or some other mouthbrooding cichlids from another region? Also, if they are Malawi type Africans, they hybridize pretty easily so you may never be able to tell what species they are, or were.


----------



## tcdsv (Dec 16, 2012)

actually i do. the mom was showm to me in thr store. her body type reminded me one of an electric yellow but white with black lines . in her fish tank they wew other fish like her in scale of white to drak grey\black color. 
it was not a Kingsizei


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

im not sure.i would to say wait a bit and post some more pictures of it.by then some one here can tell you.sorry I could not be any more help to you.


----------



## gamelovers11223 (Jun 20, 2012)

Tilapia? Mothers description sounds like one.


----------



## tcdsv (Dec 16, 2012)

gamelovers11223 said:


> Tilapia? Mothers description sounds like one.


i thought of it too but tilapia is much "taller". the mom had a body type like an adult demasoni.
te only clue ive got about them is the "eye"\spot\dot on the back of the dorsal fin

but tnx for trying to help


----------

